# BD/Agent.N



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2007)

AntiVir hat einen BD/Agent.N-Virus in einer .exe lokalisiert.
Bedeutet das jetzt das betroffene Prgramm in total zu löschen und das ganze neu aufzuspielen??


----------



## blowfish (30 Juli 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> AntiVir hat einen BD/Agent.N-Virus in einer .exe lokalisiert.



Glaskugeln sind uns ausgegangen und raten fällt schwer.
Du musst schon etwas genauer werden. 
Und das sagt ©Sophos:
Troj/Agent-N ist ein Trojaner-Downloader für die Windows-Plattform.
Troj/Agent-N versucht, ausführbaren Code aus dem Internet herunterzuladen und zu starten.
Die folgenden Dateien werden ebenfalls von dem Trojaner erstellt: C:\Windows\scins.exe
C:\Windows\winserv.exe
C:\windows\madopew.dll
C:\windows\fierm.exe

Könnte es sich um eine dieser exe-Dateien gehandelt haben ?
Googlen hilft weiter.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

und ich dachte Glaskugen und schwarze Katzen gehören zum raten dazu 

Bei Google hatte ich bislang nichts zum Thema "BD/Agent.N" gefunden, deshalb meine Frage im Forum.

Betroffen war Filetopia.exe

Habe tabularasa gemacht und Filetopia komplett vom System entfernt. Hoffe das Thema ist jetzt Geschichte, da AntiVir sich bislang nicht mehr gemuckst hat.

Es ist mir immer noch nicht ganz klar wo ich mir das Teil eingefangen habe.


----------



## Dr. Freund (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

Genau das gleiche Phänomen hatte ich letztes Wochenende auch! AntiVir meldete ebenfalls BD/Agent.N in Filetopia.exe. Ich hatte Filetopia einige Stunden vorher mal kurz gestartet, nachdem ich es schon wochenlang nicht mehr benutzt hatte. Als ich Filetopia deinstalliert hatte, wurde BD/Agent.N dann noch mal in einer kryptischen Exe-Datei unter System Volume Information gefunden. Ausserdem meldet meine ZoneAlarm-Firewall etwa einmal täglich, dass lsass.exe versucht, sich mit dem Internet zu verbinden. Das ist früher nie vorgekommen.
Ich habe jetzt mehrere System-Scans mit AntiVir und Ad-Aware durchgeführt (jeweils neuste Versionen und aktuelle Malware-Signaturen), aber es wurde nichts mehr gefunden. Hoffentlich habe ich tatsächlich alles erwischt, denn die 2. Infektion trat auf, obwohl AntiVir schon mal alles für sauber gehalten hatte, und auch lsass.exe meldet sich immer noch.
Leider findet man bei Google ausser diesem hier Thread überhaupt nichts zu BD/Agent.N. Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand ein paar Zeile schreiben, der mit BD/Agent.N schon Erfahrung hat.


----------



## virenscanner (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

Sollte eine erneuter Virenfund auftreten, so bitte die entsprechende EXE-Datei mal an mich schicken...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

das ganze wird immer kurioser...
ich habe mein Problem mit Filetopia (FT) einem Bekannten nach Amiland gemailt.
Der gute hat daraufhin zum Test seine Version von Filetopia gestartet.
Bingo!!!
Treffer, versenkt!
NOD32 hat bei Ihm ebenfalls etwas lokalisiert und gelöscht.
Zwar nicht den BD/Agent.N, aber auch etwas, daß bei der richtigen "Filetopia.exe" nichts verloren hat..
Die Beschreibung von Dr. Freund kann ich pers. bestätigen, FT wurde von mir länger nicht benutzt und nach einer kurzer Nutzung (Chat) wieder beendet.
Daraufhin hat AntiVir den BD/Agent.N auf der Filetopia.exe lokalisiert. 
Das löschen der .exe und ein erneuter Scan des Systems führte eine weitere BD/Agent.N location zu Tage, die auch von AntiVir gelöscht wurde.
Mit der lsass.exe habe ich z.Zt. kein Problem, die .exe meldet sich nicht und versucht aktuell auch keine Verbindung zum WEB zu bekommen. 
Habe lsass.exe aber auch in meinem System gefunden, unter C:\WINDOWS\system32 mit 13 KB. 
Evtl. hat Dr. Freund eine durch BD/Agent.N modifizierte Datei im System!?
AntiVir muckst sich bei mir nicht mehr, ZA auch nicht..
man könnte ja meinen, da hätte es jemand auf Filetopia User abgesehen..


----------



## blowfish (1 August 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei Google hatte ich bislang nichts zum Thema "BD/Agent.N" gefunden, deshalb meine Frage im Forum.



Bei der Googleasuche einfach das "BD/" weglassen, dann hat man Treffer. Der Trojaner wird dort bereits 2004 benannt.
In einen anderen Forum wird darauf hingewiesen, das da ein Backdoortrojaner mit im Spiel ist. Also vielleicht mal das Forum von Hijackthis besuchen und ein Log posten. Und bis zur Klärung kein Onlinebanking machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

http://www.sophos.de/security/analyses/trojagentn.html

jeder Antivirenhersteller verwendet seine eigene Nomenklatur 
BD  dürfte  backdoor  bedeuten


----------



## Dr. Freund (1 August 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass Filetopia selbst von einigen Herstellern von Antiviren-Software als Trojaner angesehen wird: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FileTopia
Das Verhalten dieses Programms ist offenbar mehr als dubios, auch wenn der Verdacht wohl noch nicht endgültig bestätigt wurde.
Mein Problem mit der lsass.exe kann übrigens auch andere Gründe haben, denn die ist eigentlich ein normaler Bestandteil des Windows-Betriebssystems.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: BD/Agent.N*

Das Problem gibt es bei AVG und bei Antivir.
Die *.exe ist sauber. AVG hat sich schon für den zwischenfall entschuldigt.
Wer FT ohne die meldungen weiterhin nutzen will kann sie die *.exe neu runterladen. Das Problem wurde bereits behoben.

MfG


----------

